# Flaming Gorge Ice conditions????



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

I'm heading to the gorge this weekend hopefully for some Ice fishing. Just wondering if anyone has been out there recently and what the Ice and snow conditions were like? I'm hoping to go to Holmes Crossing again this year if anyone wants to meet us out there. I'm mostly going for the drinking and poker. Catching fish through the ice is just a bonus!!! 8)


----------



## FG angler (Jan 12, 2010)

There is open water at Holmes and you're actually able to launch a boat and travel all the way down lake to about Anvil Point. Safe ice now is probably Buckboard and north. Some of the backs of the bays may still have a safe cap though. Good luck.


----------

